# Can you use resale points for Pointsavers and sales



## tperez (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all,

After doing alot of reading here on TUG, I really want to increase my DRI points by obtaining some US Collection Trust points resale.  For those who have resale points, I was wondering if you able to use the points to make reservations when DRI has a sale or through pointsavers by reserving at the last minute?  I know reservations can only be made in the same trust, but I wondered if I'd be able to take advantage of some of the sales.

Many thanks,
Tony


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 29, 2015)

tperez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After doing alot of reading here on TUG, I really want to increase my DRI points by obtaining some US Collection Trust points resale.  For those who have resale points, I was wondering if you able to use the points to make reservations when DRI has a sale or through pointsavers by reserving at the last minute?  I know reservations can only be made in the same trust, but I wondered if I'd be able to take advantage of some of the sales.
> 
> ...



The seperate accounts that I have including the non club US collection resale points have been able to make reservations and obtain a discounted cost per point within the 60 day window and with what they are offering. (I'm sure that "point saver" discount or whatever discount "sale" is offered as they have ample inventory at that time)

The "point saver" search function is only available  for my account that is in the "club" however, the non club account can do a basic search and the available units have been offered at the same discount. So, in my experience, I have been able to easily identify the units that are out there in an area by searching using "point saver" in my club account and then, I  go to make the reservation in the regional non club account.


----------



## tperez (Aug 29, 2015)

This is great to hear.  Many thanks for the reply!


----------

